# Neue Grafikkarte für WOTLK



## Sliverslash (1. November 2008)

Ok ich hab da ein Problem, ich möchte mir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen weiss aber nicht was für ein Steckplatz ich habe.....

Mainboard: Packard Bell Bv Cuba MS-7301

Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce 7500 LE

Bitte helft mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greez Sliver


----------



## Traxxy123 (1. November 2008)

Ich weiss nicht genau ob sie bei dir raufpasst aber hol dir doch ne günsitge 9600gt.

First xP


----------



## Dunedin (1. November 2008)

Wenn du nur WoW spielen willst. dann kannst du dir für unter 80&#8364; eine Ati 3850 oder eine 9600 zulegen.

EDIT: Sry nicht genau gelesen... Ja dein Mainboard besitzt einen PCI-E-Steckplatz


----------



## Bonsaiblatt (1. November 2008)

Ich denk mal das du ein PCI Express Steckplatz hast.Aber ganz genau kannst du das in deinem Mainboard buch nachlesen.Dort steht meistens auf den ersten Seiten eine Übersicht was du so alles hast auf dem Board


----------



## Hordhaza (1. November 2008)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Ok ich hab da ein Problem, ich möchte mir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen weiss aber nicht was für ein Steckplatz ich habe.....
> 
> Mainboard: Packard Bell Bv Cuba MS-7301
> 
> ...




Du hast einen PCI Express Steckplatz.
"ggogle.de" + "Nvidia Geforce 7500 LE"


----------



## Huntragon (1. November 2008)

Guten Morgen,


also wie man auf dieser Seite sehen kann hast du eine PCIex Grafikkarte drin.

http://support.packardbell.com/de/item/ind...oneymoon_imedia


Und ich möchte dich nicht depressiv machen, aber da ich meine das der Chipsatz den du auf dem Mainboard hast nicht so gut mit den neunen Karten konnte. Das sage ich aus dem Grunde weil ich in einem Geschäft für PC Komponenten arbeite.

Du solltest am besten mit deinem PC in einen Computerladen gehen der in deiner nähe ist und freundlich fragen ob man dir die Karte einbauen kann und nachsehen kann ob die Karte lauffähig ist. Das erspart dir nachher das Problem die Karte wieder um zutauschen. Was manche Händler nicht so gerne machen.

Desweiteren sind die Gehäuse von Dell, Acer, Medion um nur ein paar zu nennen meistens recht eng und die neuen Karten haben doch eine ziemliche größe erreicht.

Hoffe konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Traxxy123 (1. November 2008)

Was ist den der Rest , sprich Prozessor , RAM.
Wenn dein Mainboard PCI Express hat würd ich mir ne 9600Gt holen kansnt du glaub ich unter 100 Euro kriegen wenn nich 80.

Gruß


----------



## ZibbelZ (1. November 2008)

Erweiterungsschächte

    * 1x PCI-Express 16X
    * 1x PCI-Express 1X
    * 2x PCI

Hier noch der Link MS-7301

Bei Google findet man fast alles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : na da war einer schneller als ich *g*

Mfg Zibb


----------



## Haggelo (1. November 2008)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Ok ich hab da ein Problem, ich möchte mir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen weiss aber nicht was für ein Steckplatz ich habe.....
> 
> Mainboard: Packard Bell Bv Cuba MS-7301
> 
> ...



Hab auch  Geforce 7500 le  brauch ich zwingend eine neue  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ?


----------



## Zäh1 (1. November 2008)

ganz wichtig ist wieviel watt dein netzteil hat denn auch die ati 3850 oder die gf 9600 brauchen min. 350 watt.

um diese zwei grafikkarten optimal nutzen zu können solltest du über einen ausreichend starken prozessor verfügen (AMD Athlon64 X2 5000+ oder 
Intel Pentium Dualcore E5200). natürlich laufen die grafikkarten auch mit schlechteren prozessoren aber da wir halt viel leistung in denn wind geschossen.

zur zeit hat die hd 4850 das beste preis leistung verhältnis (so um die 150€) da du aber nur wow spielen mochtest sollte eine ati HD 3850 (umd die 70€) vollkommen reichen.

mfg zäh


----------



## Overbreaker (1. November 2008)

Kauf dir eine Ati 4850. Die ist relativ billig und bringt viel Leitung mit.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (1. November 2008)

Wieso sollte er sich eine 9600gt holen?? Das isn Auslaufmodell Leute.... hol dir ne 324mb 8800 gts, wenn sie passt, ansonsst so wie gewohnt, neues Mainboard neuer CPU neue Graka neuer Ram, dann haste alles dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overbreaker (1. November 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Wieso sollte er sich eine 9600gt holen?? Das isn Auslaufmodell Leute.... hol dir ne 324mb 8800 gts, wenn sie passt, ansonsst so wie gewohnt, neues Mainboard neuer CPU neue Graka neuer Ram, dann haste alles dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Würd sagen dann kann er sich auchn neuen Pc kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (1. November 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Würd sagen dann kann er sich auchn neuen Pc kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hmm, ein neuer PC ist meistens ncoh ein bisje Teuer, denn da kommt noch Laufwerke, Netzteil, Lüfter etc. alles drauf =) und wenn ich aufrüste, dann warte ich immer bis zuletzt und dann eben gleich ma Ram,CPU,Mainboard und Graka... und Ram ZB is mittlerweile soo billig, den kann man eigentlich schon weglassen^^


----------



## Traxxy123 (1. November 2008)

OMG .. die 800gts mit 320 hat nen alten Chip da ist die 9600gt besser.  Für Wow wird mit der 9600gt alles laufen auch wenn der Prozessor die ein bisschen limitiert aber für WoW ,mit den neuen tollen Schatten^^, reichts.


----------



## Zäh1 (1. November 2008)

wenn du wirklich vorhaben solltest dir einen neuen pc zusammen zu stellen würde ich dir folgende komponenten ans herz legen:

Board : http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a299468.html
RAM : 2x http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a257966.html
Netzteil : http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a312980.html oder http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a362864.html
Grafikkarte : http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a351453.html

festplatten, laufwerke und das gehäuse könntest du ja von deinem alten pc mitnehmen.

das ganze kostet so um die 400€


----------



## L-MWarFReak (1. November 2008)

Traxxy123 schrieb:


> OMG .. die 800gts mit 320 hat nen alten Chip da ist die 9600gt besser.  Für Wow wird mit der 9600gt alles laufen auch wenn der Prozessor die ein bisschen limitiert aber für WoW ,mit den neuen tollen Schatten^^, reichts.




Ja wenns um die Leistung geht, dann kann er sich ja direkt 2x ne 8800gtx ultra mit 640mb holen oder?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zäh1 (1. November 2008)

ne bei denn karten is einfach der preis zu hoch und sli macht ständig probs. da kommen dann noch mehr probs (mind 2gb, 550watt netzteil....)

kauf dir ne ati 3850 und du bist glücklich^^


----------



## Huntragon (1. November 2008)

Hi,

mal kurz ne frage darf ich ein Bild verlinken? Damit ich kurz verdeutlichen kann was ich mit der Größe der Grafikkarte meinte.

Weil wenn sich der TE wirklich ne neue Grafikkarte kaufen sollte...


----------



## Malt (1. November 2008)

*kofferpacken*
- sateliten mega sky dsl
- cray 2 rechner
- haus in silicon valley
- kontakt zu bill gates *wegen windoof optimizing*
- und kontakt zu samsung/toshiba/sony whatever wegen mega 90" LLCD TV in klavierlack schwarz selbstverständlich
*ironic*

wollte er nicht nur ne grafikkarte haben ? also ne empfehlung ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wozu schwatzt ihr dem amen kerl noch nen pc auf den er sich evtl. nicht leisten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die 9600gt reicht vollkommen aus für WoW .


----------



## Sliverslash (1. November 2008)

Huntragon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal kurz ne frage darf ich ein Bild verlinken? Damit ich kurz verdeutlichen kann was ich mit der Größe der Grafikkarte meinte.
> 
> Weil wenn sich der TE wirklich ne neue Grafikkarte kaufen sollte...



Jo klaro darfste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An die anderen danke vielmals....wollte ne 2te meinung^^ und hab vorhin mit nem FAchgeschäft telefoniert muss sogar ein stärkeres netzteil besorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Nette Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



THX @ All


----------



## Sliverslash (1. November 2008)

Malt schrieb:


> *kofferpacken*
> - sateliten mega sky dsl
> - cray 2 rechner
> - haus in silicon valley
> ...



Danke auch an dir aber ich wollte nur wissen was für ein Steckplatz mein Mainboard hat da ich ned grad ein Genie bin aber ich finde es gut allgemeine Meinungen zu erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 daher ises auch erlaubt einen Neuen PC aufzuschwatzen^^


----------



## Huntragon (1. November 2008)

Na gut,


also für alle die Silverslash gesagt haben kauft dir diese oder diese Grafikkarte. Schaut euch bitte das Bild an, das ist das was ich jeden Tag an der Arbeit sehen wenn es darum geht in so einen fertig Rechner eine aktuelle Grafikkarte einzubauen. Die aussage "Fertig Rechner" sollte bitte nicht Negativ verstanden werden, so ist es nicht gemeint.

Also das bedeutet für dich erstmal die Größe überprüfen, dann bitte ein neues NT, laut Foto sollte das ein 250Watt NT sein, wenn du ein gutes 425 Watt NT von Enermax nimmst oder ein 450 Watt BeQuiet (bei diesem frag dochmal ob dein Händler die System Power Serie hat die ist billiger als die Straight Power, da die nur zum bauen gedacht sind. Der Unterschied ist das du da  nicht den direkten Austausch im ersten Garantie Jahr hast, möchtest du das doch haben dann nimm ein Straight Power.)

Und wie schon anderen lieben Member meinten wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht, die volle Leistung der Karte nutzen können je nachdem was du für ne CPU - Chipsatz konfiguration hast. Aber besser als nen neuen PC.


----------



## Huntragon (1. November 2008)

Sorry vergessen das Bild anzuhängen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/9812/p1010001uc8.jpg


----------



## moorhuhnxx (1. November 2008)

Traxxy123 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht genau ob sie bei dir raufpasst aber hol dir doch ne günsitge 9600gt.
> 
> First xP


XD die ist pci-express aber eine 7500 le ist noch agp8x(Glaub ich zumindest da ne 7700 auch agp ist) also müsstest du glaub ich ne agp 8x kaufen und da bist mit 7500 schon ganz gut dabei... 
wenn ich mich irre und es ist pci express dann hohl dir ne graka die eine generatiion zurückliegt da ist das preis-leistungs verhältniss meist am besten

PS: ich hab ne 6600 le und läuft klasse, auch beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber vieleicht brauchst die karte ja auch für andere spiele



Edith: sorry hab mich geirrt ist pci 16x aber googel, metager, yahoo, ask, ixquick sagt dir nix oder?


----------



## L-MWarFReak (1. November 2008)

Huntragon schrieb:


> Sorry vergessen das Bild anzuhängen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sowas, kannst du auch ganz einfach mit einem Edit: also auf Editieren und dann Schnelles/Volles editieren vberbessern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann musste nicht noch nen post hinterher schieben^^


----------



## Huntragon (1. November 2008)

Ist notiert fürs nächste mal, danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (1. November 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Hab auch  Geforce 7500 le  brauch ich zwingend eine neue
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Unbedingt




L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Wieso sollte er sich eine 9600gt holen?? Das isn Auslaufmodell Leute.... hol dir ne 324mb 8800 gts, wenn sie passt, ansonsst so wie gewohnt, neues Mainboard neuer CPU neue Graka neuer Ram, dann haste alles dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und du...lol...wenn man keine Ahnung hat, besser mal die...

Eine 9600 GT hat den neuen Chip und eine 8800 Gts 324 MB hat den alten G80-Chip verbaut. Sie ist also das Auslaufmodell, du Genie.


----------



## pampam (1. November 2008)

Dunedin schrieb:


> Wenn du nur WoW spielen willst. dann kannst du dir für unter 80&#8364; eine Ati 3850 oder eine 9600 zulegen.
> 
> EDIT: Sry nicht genau gelesen... Ja dein Mainboard besitzt einen PCI-E-Steckplatz



HD3850 nur für WoW? Da würde ich lieber ne günstigere holen.
Ich spiele mit der Graka Assassins Creed auf Dx10 mit nöchsten Einstellungen und Crysis läuft auf hoch (mit paar einstellungen auf mittel) auch mit Dx10.
Also, wenn es nur um WoW geht, reicht schon ne 40&#8364; Graka (bei nem Freund läuft Assassins Creed mit der x2600Pro auf mittleren Details (trotz grademal 1,8Ghz dualcore Proz. und nur 1Gb Ram)

Achja, als Restliches System hab ich nen E4500 @ 2x2,6Ghz und 4Gb Ram.


EDIT: die X2600XT hätte nochmal mehr leistung, für gerademal 10&#8364; mehr.


----------



## Wagga (1. November 2008)

Ich würde sagen er sollte zur 3850 /4850 512 MB GDDR3 PCI-E greifen.

Die hat geile Leistung für einen guten Preis.
Wenn er sich die nicht leisten will dann eine Stufe niedriger:
3850 PCI-E 512 MB am besten von Club3D damit habe ich bis jetzt die besten Erfahrungen
gemacht, meine Sapphire 9800 Pro damals AGP rauchte nach 1 Jahr ab.
Sapphire wenn möglich nie wieder.

Club3D bin ich mit sehr zufrieden, bei NVIDIA und ATI.


----------



## pampam (1. November 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen er sollte zur 3850 /4850 512 MB GDDR3 PCI-E greifen.
> 
> Die hat geile Leistung für einen guten Preis.
> [...]



Stimmt schon, dass die ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhäältnis haben, aber ich meinte, da es nur um WoW geht, 
reicht auch eine für 40 oder 50 &#8364; aus


----------



## Falathrim (1. November 2008)

Oh ja, lasst ihn weiter sein Leben lang WoW suchten -.-

Für jeden Spieler empfehle ich zumindest eine Grafikkarte für 100 Euro, weil die leistungsmäßigeinfach Klasse sind...oder eben gleich einen neuen PC (Einmal einen Blick in meine Sig werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Haggelo (2. November 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Unbedingt



 Is die so schlecht ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (2. November 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Is die so schlecht ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War ein Witz...aber wirklich gut ist sie nicht. Für Wow sollte es aber reichen. Habe das früher mit einer weitaus schlechteren Grafikkarte gespielt. 
Wenn also nur Wow, dann würde ich das an deiner Stelle relativ gelassen sehen. Sollte klappen.


----------

